# Hinckley lake



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

For all the years I've been around, fishing hinckley lake was never good. I was just wondering if anyone actually fishes it and does well. Or if there's been northerns pulled out of there besides along time ago. Post pictures of your catches if you can!


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I've caught several different types of fish, but never any Northerns. Nothing of any real size or quality either. I saw this title and thought how i'd like to have a "real" lake nearby.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

All these threads on hinkleys fishing and how bad it is. Any of you ever think it wasn't the lake that was bad? There are huge bass and in great numbers in that hole. Learn how to fish it and you will find your REAL lake.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

fishingdude said:


> All these threads on hinkleys fishing and how bad it is. Any of you ever think it wasn't the lake that was bad? There are huge bass and in great numbers in that hole. Learn how to fish it and you will find your REAL lake.


I suppose you would be right if everybody such as yourself were a bass fisherman. I like the way you assume and say people can't fish. Good attitude. I was also stating that there are other lakes I would like to be closer to so I could fish rather than Hinckley. You also said "all these threads about how bad Hinckley fishing is". Maybe if a lot of people think Hinckley is poor than maybe it has a less than desirable population of fish.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I too live about 10 minutes from a metroparks lake let me tell you as a serious multi species angler easily 70% of the people fishing these waters are not very knowledgeable on fish species or technique to catch them. I have seen time and time again people who only fish.the shore spots that are wide open no structure flats and then complain that the.lakes suck & that their are.no fish in them. If you are willing to take the shoe leather express around a lake you Can find good.quality.fish.on public water....this also holds true to hunting public land but as stated most folks are not motivated enough to WALK into an area and educate themselves on the techniques needed to be successful


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I routinely catch big Crappie and bass in the spring. Ton of structure and like others have said you just need to walk around and pitch lures. It's a good little lake.


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ive took my boat out and never caught anything. I've tryed every bait and everything. But just if anyone enjoys catching decent size channels. Go to the spillway. Where u can swim. Go out after swiming hours. Throw out some cutbait or a hotdog and you'll slam cats. Had one rod snapped last year.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

johnny fish said:


> I too live about 10 minutes from a metroparks lake let me tell you as a serious multi species angler easily 70% of the people fishing these waters are not very knowledgeable on fish species or technique to catch them. I have seen time and time again people who only fish.the shore spots that are wide open no structure flats and then complain that the.lakes suck & that their are.no fish in them. If you are willing to take the shoe leather express around a lake you Can find good.quality.fish.on public water....this also holds true to hunting public land but as stated most folks are not motivated enough to WALK into an area and educate themselves on the techniques needed to be successful


yes. ive always out fished other people who do that. my best friend has almost given up on fishing because he fishes that way and never gets anything worth eating. i intend to get him out on the fishing when the they stock the trout at little turtle pond and help him out with identifying cover points and where the fish are likely to be. better than blowing money on nothing at the mall like he wants to do on saturday.
ive read somewhere that 90% of the lakes and other large places have no fish in them. it should occur to some that the fish are where the food, shelter (think they've got enough water) and oxygen is.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

cfioritto said:


> I suppose you would be right if everybody such as yourself were a bass fisherman. I like the way you assume and say people can't fish. Good attitude. I was also stating that there are other lakes I would like to be closer to so I could fish rather than Hinckley. You also said "all these threads about how bad Hinckley fishing is". Maybe if a lot of people think Hinckley is poor than maybe it has a less than desirable population of fish.


I ain't assuming anything, some people can't fish period. You want to argue that? What I did say was, that instead of blaming the lake, maybe look at yourself. Do you have a problem with that? You are too busy focusing on the negative and assuming yourself, and at the same time missing my helpful tip. Here it is again since you missed it the first time. There are huge bass along with many other species that are very catchable with time and experience in Hinckley lake. If you're not being too successful then try harder, and in time you too will realize it's not the lakes fault you're not catching.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Hinckley just doesn't appeal to me as somewhere I want to fish. If you go back and look at one of my previous posts I said that there are fish to catch and named them. The original post asks if anybody has caught any northerns.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I bass fish there... A lot... It's close enough for me to take my boat out there after work. I have yet to catch a pike there. I have a friend that also fishes there a ton, no northerns for him either. By now I would think one of us would have hooked into one by accident. I don't think there's any left in there. And to be technical, that lake has no structure, it is just like a giant dish, but it has a ton of cover.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Hinckley is a fine recreational lake. Plenty of activities for everyone. Fishing is average for a small metro lake. Shore fishing is best after trout stockings and for springtime crappie, and small catfish. You'll need to get into a boat to hunt bass. The lake is good enough to get your fishin' fix. --Tim


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Stak I meant cover with all the downed trees not humps and bumps. There is one hump out towards the middle and 1 drop off by the dam though.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish2Win said:


> Stak I meant cover with all the downed trees not humps and bumps. There is one hump out towards the middle and 1 drop off by the dam though.


sorry about my smart alec remarks, sometimes i can't help it, lol. one of these days i'm gonna make a big rock pile somewhere out there and it'll be my little secret


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> Stak I meant cover with all the downed trees not humps and bumps. There is one hump out towards the middle and 1 drop off by the dam though.


Yes, there is a very large drop off by the dam. LOL!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

stak, there may already be a few secrets out there 

i've spent thousands of hours on hinckley since the late 90s...0 pike.

i did see my first beaver there last year and it appears he's been very busy this spring.


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

Why don't they dredge the river upstream of the lake? They have a boat launch there but I can't even get to the lake in my kayak without getting out--too shallow in some areas.


----------



## Fisherofmen (Oct 15, 2009)

There is a new and better launch near the boathouse off West Drive.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The last pike that I witnessed from Hinkley was in the mid 70s, before all of the good pike habitat was filled in with silt. Like Baldwin lake in Berea, silt deposits over the years have filled in most of the parts of the lake where pike would like to hang out. I caught a few small ones in the river downstream of the spillway in the late 70s - don't know if they were pike or small pickerel like the ones in Mogadore.

The metroparks wouldn't dredge the river upstream of the lake since it holds some somewhat rare species (most not sport fish) that were discovered when electroshocking up there a few years ago.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Johio786 said:


> Ive took my boat out and never caught anything. I've tryed every bait and everything. But just if anyone enjoys catching decent size channels. Go to the spillway. Where u can swim. Go out after swiming hours. Throw out some cutbait or a hotdog and you'll slam cats. Had one rod snapped last year.


Are you legally aloud to fish there? I've always assumed it was not allowed and never tried it. If anyone else knows please say something!


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well not where the people swim. But your aloud under the bridge and past it. The little street bridge.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

